# Buzz Lightyear To the Rescue!!! - Accutron content



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is the 1966 Accutron Astronaut which I received over the weekend from our gracious host. Apologies in advance for disappointing some other hummer fans on the forum but I don't think I will be flipping this one for a while; if at all. I had intended to immediately put it on a leather strap but the 17mm lug size is a bit of a hurdle on that score, not insurmountable though obviously. The modern mesh strap that Roy provided is actually very comfortable so I may just let it be for a while.

One first impression is due to the fact that the the 214 Accutrons run at 360Hz rather than the 300Hz of the F300 Omegas I am used to. To my ears this makes this one more of a 'high pitched whiner' than a hummer though that doesn't sound flattering I know! Another point is how similar this is in size, function and look to the Rolex Explorer II, a design which came along in 1971 if memory serves. The Astronaut seems to be 38mm diameter by the way so wears pretty modern. I would say there was definitely some influence or to put it less libellously 'synchronicity of thought' in the design of the Exp-II but bear in mind the Astronaut design got there first and beat the Roley by 10 years. Oh and of course the Astronaut has a rotating bezel so can track a second time zone, the Rolex couldn't until a movement update in the 80s unslaved the GMT hand from the hour hand. I have an Explorer-II but it is away getting serviced at present but will do a comparison when it returns and I think some will be surprised how similar they look.

The pic below is poor but you get the gist, that I am now a fully fledged steely eyed missile man!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Padders! Now all you need is the "coffin" bracelet...if you can find one :sadwalk:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good reference website. thanks. what does the "coffin " bracelet look like?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

vinn said:


> good reference website. thanks. what does the "coffin " bracelet look like?


 Like this.










Love the Watch Padders well done.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Very nice Padders! Now all you need is the "coffin" bracelet...if you can find one :sadwalk:


 Yes indeed. Funnily enough that is exactly what I said to Roy when I paid for it! Let me know if you come across one you wish to part with.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Probably not the best and is two tone but worth a look at this.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-COFFIN-Link-Style-Gold-Tone-Watch-Band-for-Accutron-others-11-16-17mm-18mm-/182233532290?hash=item2a6df70782:g:3UEAAOSwARZXpihI


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

PC-Magician said:


> Probably not the best and is two tone but worth a look at this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-COFFIN-Link-Style-Gold-Tone-Watch-Band-for-Accutron-others-11-16-17mm-18mm-/182233532290?hash=item2a6df70782:g:3UEAAOSwARZXpihI


 Interesting option and not all that pricey either but the nasty gold plate is a killer. I had better start looking in earnest.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

My watch account is depleted else I'd have jumped on it. Fantastic price for such a cool watch imo. Enjoy!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Padders said:


>


 That would look great resting overnite on my patented bedside watch cosy :thumbsup:

Would have loved to have grabbed that one myself, I agree those Bulovas do whine a bit more than the f300 :yes:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

SBryantgb said:


> That would look great resting overnite on my patented bedside watch cosy :thumbsup:
> 
> Would have loved to have grabbed that one myself, I agree those Bulovas do whine a bit more than the f300 :yes:


 I can't have hummers of any kind on the bedside table, makes me think I have tinnitus, far too noisy! I like to think of the Accotron noise it as a kind of low level jet engine whine, in keeping with the whole aero idiom.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Padders said:


> I can't have hummers of any kind on the bedside table, makes me think I have tinnitus, far too noisy! I like to think of the Accotron noise it as a kind of low level jet engine whine, in keeping with the whole aero idiom.


 I don't hear them at night unless I forget to take them off, and only then if i put my arm under the pillow :thumbsup: The bedside watch cosy has 21st century sound suppressing technology built in :yes:


----------

